# Where is Pegasus/Moebius?



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It's been a while now since Pegasus bought Moebius from Frank and while they have (slowly!) been bringing out the last kits announced before the purchase, I've not seen anything new from either Pegasus or Moebius...Are we seeing the end of both lines? I've been building up some of the sci-fi movie kits from Pegasus lately (The Cosmostrator, Luna, etc.) and I got to thinking about this. I just started building the Moebius Jupiter 2 as well, and darnit, I want more! (Please excuse my French!)

Anybody got any info on Pegasus/Moebius? I love both companies and hope they haven't bitten off more than they can chew!

Larry


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

LGFugate said:


> It's been a while now since Pegasus bought Moebius from Frank and while they have (slowly!) been bringing out the last kits announced before the purchase, I've not seen anything new from either Pegasus or Moebius...Are we seeing the end of both lines? I've been building up some of the sci-fi movie kits from Pegasus lately (The Cosmostrator, Luna, etc.) and I got to thinking about this. I just started building the Moebius Jupiter 2 as well, and darnit, I want more! (Please excuse my French!)
> 
> Anybody got any info on Pegasus/Moebius? I love both companies and hope they haven't bitten off more than they can chew!
> 
> Larry


I have been looking for any news from Pegasus but can't find anything from them, not even on their Facebook page which is primarily R/C. Their main website has no news or coming soon pages either. They never mentioned they were in negotiations with Universal for the BSG kit rights and never said a word when they didn't get them. It took people saying they dropped the line to get someone from Pegasus to comment and it was pretty much a rant about people lying. Don't know what he expected when they didn't release any news about anything Moebius related.

Pegasus just went through a big move to a larger location but that was a few months ago and still no news releases. It seems they haven't learned a thing.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Warspite said:


> I have been looking for any news from Pegasus but can't find anything from them, not even on their Facebook page which is primarily R/C. Their main website has no news or coming soon pages either. They never mentioned they were in negotiations with Universal for the BSG kit rights and never said a word when they didn't get them. It took people saying they dropped the line to get someone from Pegasus to comment and it was pretty much a rant about people lying. Don't know what he expected when they didn't release any news about anything Moebius related.
> 
> Pegasus just went through a big move to a larger location but that was a few months ago and still no news releases. It seems they haven't learned a thing.


Steve over at cult TV man has recently mentioned that they're going to be showing product at an ipms show in August.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Pegasus.....good company. Lousy public relations.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

I think we got spoiled when Frank was running the company...he'd really go out of his way to promote upcoming product and was very forthcoming. One of the delights of the Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeller magazine was being able to see great shots of prototypes for upcoming kits. Of course, that may have also been a double-edged sword for them...those who have been on this board for a long time know that reps for kit companies can't win for trying sometimes. But admittedly, this long stretch of no info has been worrisome. Moebius has been a great company and I'd hate to lose it...


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Amen!


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Cult has pictures up on his Facebook page of the new Mobius 1/72nd scale 2001 Space clipper with interior. Just made its debut today at the ipms convention in Arizona...


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

There they are! They were in hiding perfecting that giant Orion III kit!


----------



## 88cruise (Oct 7, 2020)

I have to say honestly that I appreciate Round 2 models & their offerings to us modelers, Moebius Models, Pegasus Hobbies, MPC, Revell, AMT, Polar Lights efforts. You can't please everyone all of the time. But, you can please some, some of the time. If the movie or tv series was a flop, then chances are that it won't be made either. & in the case of Abbot & Costello & monster it wouldn't sell enough models for them the model company to justify the cost. Those classic monster movies of the 30s' & 50s' are just to ify for them to take a chance. Moebius models did Dracula with victim in his arms for example with Bella L as Dracula. But, I am not sure how well that model kit sold. Movies, unless popular enough which are old & are in black & white, oldies but goodies, probably won't get made today. Unless enough fans buy the kits & scream for them load enough. That's the breaks folks. Me, not into it. Jeff Yeager would be the sculptor of choice to bring it to life. Look, at what he did with 66' Batman models, & resin Lon Chainey model kit. The guy is great at his work & Polar Lights released Haunted Mansion in plastic not enough of an interest in it I guess to sell well. 88cruise


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I LOVED the Moebius Dracula and his lunch! I wish I had bought the standalone Bella as Dracula as well. The Moebius Invisible Man was a standout as well. I also loved the Moebius Elvira, Mistress of the Dark kit. It's the very first model couch I ever built!!!


----------

